# Fighting



## danbar (Apr 14, 2009)

new film called fighting coming out. it's got that lad from step up starring. The main guy..... quite built one that my mrs keeps banging on about. I swear he has caused so many arguements lol. next time she says "he's so fit" or along those lines i'm going to roundhouse kick her in the head lol.. needless to say i'm going to watch it with a mate. look's good, but cheesy ....anyone seen the trailer?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

No but i did have a little chinese lady try to sell me this last week, went for Xmen instead havent seen it yet tho, fighting looked a bit cheesy i might get it when she comes back


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

danbar said:


> new film called fighting coming out. it's got that lad from step up starring. The main guy..... quite built one that my mrs keeps banging on about. I swear he has caused so many arguements lol. next time she says "he's so fit" or along those lines i'm going to roundhouse kick her in the head lol.. needless to say i'm going to watch it with a mate. look's good, but cheesy ....anyone seen the trailer?


His name is Channing Tatum. Not a bad actor, was really good in 'A Guide To Recognising Your Saints'.

Still, this does look a little shit. Even if Cung Le is in it.

I will probably watch it at some point.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

I'm having mixed feelings. I got excited when Never Back Down came out, and that let me down. This one looks better than NBD, but my feelings are going to be reserved until I watch it, so I don't feel let down by it!


----------



## danbar (Apr 14, 2009)

i must be the only one, but i loved never back down. it's my favourite film lol. fighting look's good, but look's a bit to sort of fictional. in the trailer you don't see channing with any bruises or smashed face. is he that untouchable he comes out of a bare knuckle brawl with his pretty face still intact? yes i have a problem with him lol


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Dont like Martail Art films. Never liked Bruce Lee. Cant even see the Kitch aspect. Pants indeed........Although Ong Bak was good.. i didnt say that ..right.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ong Bak was a cool film


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Have you seen Chocolate?

Pretty much Ong Bak but with a young lady, who looks about 12.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Ong Bak..... Chocolate....Huh?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Wasn't that the film with jonny depp...


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

temeura said:


> Have you seen Chocolate?
> 
> Pretty much Ong Bak but with a young lady, who looks about 12.


Chocolate is a freakin' amazing move. Jeeja Yanin isn't being publicised nearly enough. Her skills are immense.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

The Johnny Depp film is Chocolat.

Chocolate is a martial arts film by the director of Ong Bak and Warrior King. It stars the young lady below, who is a a protege of Tony Jaa.

http://blog.nationmultimedia.com/home/album_data/213/213/album/158/images/825.jpg


----------



## AndyMulz (Apr 6, 2009)

fighting is awful.

The story makes no sense and yet is easily predictable.

Usually find these kind of films are pretty bollocks. Never Back Down was pretty shit also.

Ruined by pretty boy actors.


----------



## danbar (Apr 14, 2009)

AndyMulz said:


> fighting is awful.
> 
> The story makes no sense and yet is easily predictable.
> 
> ...


agree with the pretty boy bit. where the hell is jeff monson when you want him lol. would of been better if the ryan mccarthy character was some proper cage fighter type with cauliflower ears and a wonky nose lol


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

temeura said:


> The Johnny Depp film is Chocolat.
> 
> Chocolate is a martial arts film by the director of Ong Bak and Warrior King. It stars the young lady below, who is a a protege of Tony Jaa.
> 
> http://blog.nationmultimedia.com/home/album_data/213/213/album/158/images/825.jpg


Protege in what context. Tony Jaa isnt a martial Artist. He is a very good acrobat and a stunt man.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

spitfire said:


> Protege in what context. Tony Jaa isnt a martial Artist. He is a very good acrobat and a stunt man.


Protege - one who is protected or trained or whose career is furthered by a person of experience, prominence, or influence

Tony Jaa helped to train her, for 'movie martial arts'.

She used to teach TKD for a living.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

He he. I questioned the context not the meaning. I know what "protege" means.

The point i was making , is that Tony Jaa aint no fighter. He studied Muay Boran for a short while, thats all.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

temeura said:


> Protege - one who is protected or trained or whose career is furthered by a person of experience, prominence, or influence
> 
> Tony Jaa helped to train her, for 'movie martial arts'.
> 
> She used to teach TKD for a living.


And she is very, very good.

I'm pretty sure I fell in love with her at one point.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

you fell in love with a 12 year old???, you'll wanna see her next film then- Fudge.

Have any of you ever watched a "proper" martial artist in an action movie - I've seen a few over the years and trust me - it's worth watching actors instead - slightly less painful - at least if their is a hunky dude in it, you can guarantee a fit babe appearing that he has to nob.:laugh:


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Of course I have seen proper martial artists in films. Steven Seagal would win the the Super Hulk Tournament without even messing his hair up! :yes:


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Jackie Chan and Jet Li are very good martial artists (It's Wushu, but still). The problem is that their abilities have to be watered down a lot and often turned into comedy for movies. It's a shame though.

Jackie Chan is directing a movie called Wushu(!) The movie uses actual students from a well known Wushu school in China. Could be worth watching. Maybe.


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

To be honest i enjoyed Never Back Down... thought it was ok

BUT watched "fighting" in cinema today ..... one of the worst films ive seen in a long time ... absolutly shocking....

the main guy just cant act ... honestly he is terrible ....

and he cant even fight ... figure that one out !!!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

O.K I do nt mean people that have made the cross over to acting - I mean martial artists aka karate dudes (normally american) that try these self budget type films - damn I wish I could think of the name of the film - think the bad games name in it was Sweet - anyhoo, the fight scenes where like watching a karate move demo during class, damn....very very bad had all these a.s.k.a/i.s.k.a?? world and europe champs get together in it to budget the film.:eek:

Dolph Lungdren is another top proven fighter that has not been mentioned - world heavyweight champ??....not to mention Chuck.


----------

